# I Overcame IBS . Yay! :-)



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I overcame IBS by giving up fructose. Fruits, veggies, High Fructose Corn Syrup(found in pop) and wheat. No more gas or D.There is a breath hydrogen test for Fructose Intolerance(Malabsorption) for which i tested positive. Ask your doc about it.


----------

